# Choctawhatchee River Catfish Tournament



## skiff89_jr

Came across this flyer while at Half Hitch Tackle in PCB. I spoke with the guys that are running it and the rules are much like the rules on the Apalachicola.

$50 per person, not boat
You have to launch from Caryville at hwy 90
Fish must be weighed in ALIVE
Rod and reel ONLY, no bush hooks or trotlines
All catfish species are eligible 

FWC officers will be present and there will be boats patrolling the waters; therefore, bush hookers, trotliners, and can runners should stay home.


----------



## CatHunter

I'm down..


----------



## -WiRtH-

What is a can runner?


----------



## jcoss15

Someone who shocks them for sport...


----------



## -WiRtH-

Oh I was thinking jugs or something. I wouldn't mind trying this tournament out. I don't really know if I've ever caught a catfish during the day before though


----------



## skiff89_jr

-WiRtH- said:


> Oh I was thinking jugs or something. I wouldn't mind trying this tournament out. I don't really know if I've ever caught a catfish during the day before though


The tournament is from 4pm on Friday until lunch on Saturday so you can fish it all night. Come out and give it a shot. You only gotta catch 1 fish to win the money!


----------



## river_roach

Just got off the phone with Bobby Taunton's wife. I think me and my boy might be in on this little party.


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> Just got off the phone with Bobby Taunton's wife. I think me and my boy might be in on this little party.


Nice to hear! Depending on how the tournament goes Friday night on the Apalachicola will determine if I fish the tournament in Blountstown on the 31st or on the Choctawhatchee on the 31st. 

Gotta love some good ol competition! :thumbsup:


----------



## -WiRtH-

I might go. I'm a poor man though so we'll see. The choctawhatchee is my favorite river to catch channel cats on.


----------



## river_roach

The more the pioneers the better.


----------



## river_roach

I got to stock up on them chicken livers for this tournament


----------



## river_roach

skiff you need to make sure you are there I will pay you entry fee just to beat your a$$


----------



## -WiRtH-

Do yall know if you have to sign up in advance or if you can do it that day?


----------



## Cracker

river_roach said:


> skiff you need to make sure you are there I will pay you entry fee just to beat your a$$


That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> skiff you need to make sure you are there I will pay you entry fee just to beat your a$$


You pay my entry fee and i'll hire the cameraman for your boat...Deal?


----------



## skiff89_jr

-WiRtH- said:


> Do yall know if you have to sign up in advance or if you can do it that day?


You can register that day at the boat ramp. You can even register a little past the start of the tournament if you can't make it by 4 on friday.


----------



## CatHunter

*The Roach Classic*



river_roach said:


> skiff you need to make sure you are there I will pay you entry fee just to beat your a$$


HA! The only thing you need to worry about beating is a polygraph-test in-the event you win. We all know you cant work a R&R who you trying to fool?

I had a friend send me a flyer of another tournament on the Alabama River and as soon as I saw it I thought of my ol buddy roaches R&R handicap. You can use any means necessary in this event below, limb lines,bush hooks, trot-lines, throw lines, yoyos, skoal cans, top-cats, no polygraph test. This tournament was made for roaches.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> HA! The only thing you need to worry about beating is a polygraph-test in-the event you win. We all know you cant work a R&R who you trying to fool?
> 
> I had a friend send me a flyer of another tournament on the Alabama River and as soon as I saw it I thought of my ol buddy roaches R&R handicap. You can use any means necessary in this event below, limb lines,bush hooks, trot-lines, throw lines, yoyos, skoal cans, top-cats, no polygraph test. This tournament was made for roaches.


That's on the Tensaw and not the Alabama river.


----------



## CatCrusher

If you want to fish a real tournament be in Tuscaloosa for the King Kat on June the 1st. That's where we'll be. 200 dollars a boat.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> If you want to fish a real tournament be in Tuscaloosa for the King Kat on June the 1st. That's where we'll be. 200 dollars a boat.


I have been speaking with Larry Clark about bringing the King Kat to Escambia River. We want to do a 2 day event 5 fish per boat $10,000 pay out. We are working on getting up some sponsors right now.If everything goes according to plan we may have it in October this year.


----------



## CatCrusher

I suppose you are wanting to do something separate from the tournament series because the series runs from March until September. The classic finishes up the series in September of every year.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> I suppose you are wanting to do something separate from the tournament series because the series runs from March until September. The classic finishes up the series in September of every year.


Its a whole new operation:thumbsup: We are hoping to get Bud light and Florida Sportsman on board but its still a littler early to tell who all will be evolved.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Its a whole new operation:thumbsup: We are hoping to get Bud light and Florida Sportsman on board but its still a littler early to tell who all will be evolved.[/
> 
> The more tournaments the better this year. My daughter passed the bar exam 2 weeks ago and will be joining my wife's firm. Looks like its finally time for me to be retired officially.


----------



## CatHunter

The more tournaments the better this year. My daughter passed the bar exam 2 weeks ago and will be joining my wife's firm. *Looks like its finally time for me to be retired officially*.[/QUOTE]

Good deal, yep there are definitely a lot of tournaments events happening this year.


----------



## river_roach

Funny that you mentioned Mr. Clark. I have already passed one of his polygraph tests when I placed 2nd in one of his tournaments. Rod and reel don't scare me. I was born with a rod in my hand!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## river_roach

Cathunter that fish you said was 41 pounds looked bigger than that to me. I thought it was north of 50lbs.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> Cathunter that fish you said was 41 pounds looked bigger than that to me. I thought it was north of 50lbs.


I thought he was over 50 when I caught him. I didn't have a scale I just went by the measurements from its length. Could have been bigger who knows, the chart says 44.5 inches is 41lbs so thats what I went with. The other fish I thought was at-least 40 but by its measurements came to 34. I have got to get a new scale. 

*Catfish Weight Chart*


----------



## CatCrusher

Can't be going by them measurements. All fish are not proportioned the same. I have caught a ton of fish that were short but weighed more than some of the long ones.


----------



## river_roach

where do you keep your bait on your yak


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> where do you keep your bait on your yak


If I'm live bait fishing I drag a heavy ass Live bait bucket behind me, all these fish was caught on dead baits. I don't live bait fish until after the spawn, If I can get away with dead I sure will take advantage of it.


----------



## river_roach

good answer


----------



## river_roach

*funny*



skiff89_jr said:


> You pay my entry fee and i'll hire the cameraman for your boat...Deal?


Skiff I wonder why you have such a strong trust issue with me and my fishing. You have never fished with me. You know nobody that knows me. You are simply speculating that I do something wrong because I catch a lot of fish. We fish legal. That is the only way we can fish. I have to carry a secret security clearance for my job. I am sure you are not aware what it entails to obtain that.


----------



## river_roach

See below:

False statements

1. Said he was fishing with dead bait.

2. Said he doesn't fish with live bait until after the spawn.

3. Claims heavy ass bait basket behind yak

Truths

1. Catches fish on bush hooks

2. Catches fish on trot lines

3. Places fish from bush hooks and trot lines on rod and reel

4. Takes video and tries to hype it up

And I'm supposed to be the bad guy??????????

See below the post from http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/big-flatheads-secret-location-150225/ 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *outdooraddict*  
_I bet you will invest in a paddle leash now! What river? What did you catch the cats on?_

I sure will, I caught them on bluegills. I wont say where I caught the fish. I have to keep these thing on the DL on these local forums from now on. I don't need ah bunch of trailer park boys littering up my stretch of rivers. In the past I would give out to much information then come to the river the following days after to find strings hanging from every branch and trash on the banks and sand bars from drunken campers. No strings where I fish, no trash its beautiful.

A few can ruin it for all as usual.
Time to go catch more bait, good luck fellas. 
__________________
*2013 Flat Stats*
*Total Flats 375 pounds*
*Largest 41 pounds*









*Flathead Catfish Hunters FaceBook*

*Flathead Catfish Hunters.Com*


----------



## river_roach

above was taken from http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/big-flatheads-secret-location-150225/


----------



## CatCrusher

Well damn


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> See below:
> 
> False statements
> 
> 1. Said he was fishing with dead bait.
> 
> 2. Said he doesn't fish with live bait until after the spawn.
> 
> 3. Claims heavy ass bait basket behind yak
> 
> Truths
> 
> 1. Catches fish on bush hooks
> 
> 2. Catches fish on trot lines
> 
> 3. Places fish from bush hooks and trot lines on rod and reel
> 
> 4. Takes video and tries to hype it up
> 
> And I'm supposed to be the bad guy??????????
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ?Do what? Do you got peanut butter or something in your mouth I didn't understand a word of that?
> 
> I would like to debate over this with you if you insist I catch fish on bush hooks, I'm sure I don't have to, Many on this forum has fished with me and knows my tactics. Sounds like more old river roach rederick, and just when I thought the pest control got rid of these old roaches.


----------



## CatHunter

I have caught my fare share of fish on bush-hooks in the past, who hasent. These days its all about the R&R.

This is how I caught him "take notes your gonna need them if you plan on going head to head with me in a tournament.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89kZME1lVWI
Notice no bait bucket in the video, sorry to let you down roach but thats all the info you get.


----------



## river_roach

it is simple you got called out on some lies. man up to it


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> it is simple you got called out on some lies. man up to it


I fished Live baits a few nights ago but only managed 6 small fish. I Kept me about a 6lber for lunch the next morning.


----------



## CatCrusher

I really don't care either way but cut bait ain't happening for yellowcats except an accidental one here and there.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> I really don't care either way *but cut bait ain't happening for yellowcats* except an accidental one here and there.


:whistling:And we will leave it at that.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> :whistling:And we will leave it at that.


And so we shall


----------



## jcoss15

I freakin' love this site endless entertainment....we're all friends here just very competitive ones


----------



## -WiRtH-

You got that right



jcoss15 said:


> I freakin' love this site endless entertainment....we're all friends here just very competitive ones


----------



## Cracker

I can't wait for after the tournament for all the smack talking if one of em wins the thing. I might just go to the weigh in


----------



## CatCrusher

Cracker said:


> I can't wait for after the tournament for all the smack talking if one of em wins the thing. I might just go to the weigh in


Don't waste your time or gas. Just a bunch of mouthing off, nobody will actually fish it.


----------



## Cracker

sbarrow said:


> Don't waste your time or gas. Just a bunch of mouthing off, nobody will actually fish it.


Go show em how it's done sbarrow!!!


----------



## firespan1

The ones to look out for are the quite ones.


----------



## Splittine

Dang.


----------



## CatCrusher

Calvin6 said:


> What is a can runner?


I could be wrong but I've heard over on the choctawhatchee they tie coffee cans full of marbles to their limb lines so they can tell when they have a fish on.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Calvin6 said:


> What is a can runner?


A "can runner" is someone who uses an electrofishing device to shock flatheads. In the diagram below the "stunner" is also called the can. Many people build them out of skoal cans so that's where they get there nickname.


----------



## river_roach

Somebody has vast amount of knowledge on this can thing


----------



## river_roach

*Got a Florida flat chillin upside*

I see a leaf


----------



## skiff89_jr

Hope to see some folks at the tournament this weekend. Got some lively bait and i'm ready to jack some jaws!!!


----------



## CatHunter

I sure do want to go..


----------

